# ligers



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Taiwan zoo fined for birth of ‘ligers’ 
A private zoo in Taiwan has become the first on the island to see the birth of “ligers”, hybrids of lions and tigresses, with the owner facing a fine for violating wildlife rules, officials said. The three cubs were born at the “World Snake King Education Farm”, but one of them died almost immediately, the farm’s owner Huang Kuo-nan said. “The pregnancy of the tigress caught me totally unprepared,” Huang said. But the Tainan county government said Huang will face a fine of up to $1,600 for breeding wildlife without prior approval from the authorities. According to the Taipei-based Apple Daily, there are only around 10 surviving ligers in the world, with adult ligers capable of growing much larger than average lions.


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Oops wanted to post this under "General Discussion".


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've seen videos of ligers and they are amazingly beautiful! And huge! It's a shame the owner got in so much trouble over them but they will be a huge attraction for his zoo and easily pay for themselves.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anandcholli said:


> Oops wanted to post this under "General Discussion".


you mean under picture and story telling or even under small talk... I always find it interesting when two similar species reproduce.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ligers do not exist naturally right ? but I have heard this cross breed have more chances of survival than the "tiglons" which is male tiger and female lion. doesn't seem to be a good idea


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

The lifespan of tiglons, as well as other hybrid animals, is shorter than a normal species. The animals seem prone to cancers and other illnesses (as per http://lion_roar.tripod.com/Liger_Tigon.html)


----------

